
Show HN: PoC “web macro” recording and replay - slowenough
https://free.cloudbrowser.xyz/?v3
======
slowenough
Hello. This now has record/replay ability.

In order to do that, you need to enter the following commands in the
OmniBox/address bar (in the virtual browser):

do:rec:<recording_name>

do:stoprec:<recording_name>

do:replay:<recording_name>

do:stopreplay:<recording_name>

For example, to record a macro called m1, do

do:rec:m1

To stop recording, type

do:stoprec:m1

To replay, type:

do:replay:m1

Limitations:

1\. It's very limited in the sense that it only records exactly what you send.

2\. This means that if you opened any new tabs when recording, you need to
_keep those same tabs open_ for the replay because when switching tabs the
replay will try to switch based on the same tab identifier from the time of
recording, even tho it will also open _another_ new tab in the replay itself.

3\. There is not attempt to discern _what_ you click on, in other words, all
input events are transmitted based on pixel positions

4\. Because it's just recording and transmitting pixel positions, you need to
manually put each tab back to the state it was at the start of the recording
(url and scroll position), before you start the replay, AND you need to start
the replay in the tab you originally started recording in.

5\. When replaying, you cannot interact.

These limitations make it pretty clunky to do anything, but it does
demonstrate the PoC of recording and replaying a stream of events.

 __important: __Also, during replay, you need to _keep moving your mouse_ (or
tapping/touchmoving your screen) to trigger frames from the replay to be sent
back to you.

Finally, even tho the virtual browser supports things like uploading files, I
have not tested these in recording.

If you want to be on the "waitlist" for the private beta of this workflow
automation tool, you're welcome to sign up on the Form[0] or just email me
cris@dosycorp.com

Technically, the basic idea is that the workflow automation can be delivered
on any device, presenting a UX just like a regular browser, but you can record
the events, and the edit that recorded sequence, to extract data, insert data,
and repeat sequences of actions, in order to achieve workflow automation.

[0]:
[https://forms.gle/yE5cHY398Tu7a9rZ6](https://forms.gle/yE5cHY398Tu7a9rZ6)

